# Movie Knowledge test



## barriecusvein (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

as the intelligence test seemed to go down pretty well with people, here is something in a similar vein

http://www.funwithmovies.com/

this time the test is can you name the movie just by looking at a single still from a famous scene.

i've only managed 15 so far


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 2, 2006)

I only got 12...I am sad, now.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 2, 2006)

I got a 9-  some of them I just couldn't think of the name.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool trivia quiz but with some flaws... For one; some of the pics were too small to really ascertain the scene... actor was too far away or even blurred, i.e. #'s 1, 4, 18 & 23 . Also there was one with Jean Reno in it and in the states the movie was called "The Professional" but the quiz wants you to give the FRENCH title which is Leon... don't think a lot of people really knew that. Unless they went to imdb.com 

All in all I got a 19


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok I'm an idiot.. I only got 3/30


----------



## Kreth (Feb 2, 2006)

Up to 21, and I haven't given up yet...

Make that 23...


----------



## barriecusvein (Feb 2, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Also there was one with Jean Reno in it and in the states the movie was called "The Professional" but the quiz wants you to give the FRENCH title which is Leon... don't think a lot of people really knew that. Unless they went to imdb.com



I think again its a british based quiz, and that film was called Leon over here. i agree that its somewhat harsh asking for a title that the film wasnt called in some countries. They should change it to accommodate title changes. 

The other one i didnt like was the pic of orlando bloom, it rejected 'the lord of the rings', so i spent 5 minutes looking at the picture thinking i was loosing my eye-sight, then it dawned: they want 'lord of the rings' with no 'the'! Thats just plain stupid!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, A bunch of them I knew the movies, but couldnt figure out how they wanted the name typed.  I got 13, and knew 3 more.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2006)

Guess i don't get to movies much   4


----------



## Kacey (Feb 2, 2006)

I got 4... the 4 really obvious ones, I think (okay, 1 might have been less obvious than the other 3) - but really, it was the 4 I've seen.  I don't get out to movies much - I wait for a friend of mine to share his collection, and his movie choices tend to be a little eclectic!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

I got 8 right. some of them I knew but I could not remember the names


----------



## Henderson (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm lame.  I got 21 right.  I really don't watch all that many movies...honest.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 21, 2006)

15/30 plus one for frikkin leon  i even tried thinking of 'leon: the professional' as it was called in japan.

and dammit, what's the one with the helicopters.  i swear it's apocalypse now.  and if it isn't it damn well should be.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 21, 2006)

13 not to good.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Apr 21, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> ...and dammit, what's the one with the helicopters. i swear it's apocalypse now. and if it isn't it damn well should be.


 
Black Hawk Down.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 21, 2006)

omg 2/30 i have to get out more...lol


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 21, 2006)

14, this time


----------



## kid (Apr 21, 2006)

1.
2.Sleepers
3.Tango & Cash
4.
5.Pulp fiction
6.
7.Goodfellas
8.
9.
10.Hero
11.Garden state
12.The matrix
13.saving private Ryan
14.Fargo
15.Terminator 2
16.Reservoir dogs
17.Die hard
18.Cube
19.
20.
21.Batman
22.Black hawk down
23.Charlie's angels
24.
25.Fight club
26.Gangs of New York
27.The Lord of the Rings
28.Leon
29.Men in Black
30.The ring
If anyone can fill in the blankes on the other ones that would be awsome.  Otherwise it would bother the heck out of me.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 21, 2006)

4. Memento
6. Full Metal Jacket
9. Zatoichi


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 21, 2006)

kid said:
			
		

> 1.the usual suspects
> 2.Sleepers
> 3.Tango & Cash
> 4.memento
> ...



here you go

as this thread seems ot have got a new leese of life, heres the movie quiz part 2


----------



## Kreth (Apr 21, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> as this thread seems ot have got a new leese of life, heres the movie quiz part 2


22 so far...


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 21, 2006)

if anyone wants the answers to part 2 pm me


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I got 4... the 4 really obvious ones, I think (okay, 1 might have been less obvious than the other 3) - but really, it was the 4 I've seen. I don't get out to movies much - I wait for a friend of mine to share his collection, and his movie choices tend to be a little eclectic!


 
I got 4 as well.  

2 were films I recognized, the other two, I guessed.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Apr 22, 2006)

I got 22

Vic


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2006)

I was only good for 15.


----------

